# "If" I Did It?



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2006)

please don't watch this sickening interview thing OJ has lined up on Fox.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 15, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> please don't watch this sickening interview thing OJ has lined up on Fox.


 
Oh, jeez. I saw that on my MSN page. WHAT a JERK!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 15, 2006)

I find it very disturbing. i was listening to the whole thing about the book on NPR. I can not believe that this is even being an ption for the man.


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2006)

You're kidding right?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2006)

Alix, I am so not kidding.  It's disgusting.  And he's apparently talking about doing a book too.


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2006)

Sigh. I guess we should only be surprised it has taken this long.


----------



## Cousin (Nov 15, 2006)

I wonder what his kids think about this book, and how they have even managed to live with him all these years.  I wonder if they have kept in contact with their Mother's family?    One of these days we may see one of them writes a book.  Maybe they are afraid of him, or he will cut off their funds?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2006)

He probably ran out of money, using it all to search for the real killer over these last few years.

Shame shame shame on Fox for putting this on too, btw.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 15, 2006)

He's a sick sick man.  ICK!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 15, 2006)

OJ, I didn't think you could stoop even lower but you proved me wrong.


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree with all this. He is indeed the crud of the earth.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/TV/1....ap/index.html

"He can write pretty much whatever he wants," said Laurie Levenson, a Loyola University law school professor and former federal prosecutor who has followed the case closely. "Unless he's confessing to killing somebody else, he can probably do this with impunity."

that really just erks the crap out of me...


----------



## amber (Nov 15, 2006)

I didnt hear about the interview on Foxx, but I did hear about the book deal.  I cant believe anyone would even publish this, but money talks I guess.  Sick bastard.


----------



## GB (Nov 15, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Shame shame shame on Fox for putting this on too, btw.


If I am not mistaken, the publishing company that is putting out the book is owned by Fox.


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2006)

There will probably be lots of people who will watch it and also buy the book. Pity. Look at all those who hang around him. I can't believe anyone would want to be in his presence.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 15, 2006)

It made me sick when I heard what he is doing.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 15, 2006)

Do the proceeds from the book go to the families of Nicole and Ron?

Can you imagine what those poor children have had to put up with all these years? People whispering, kids teasing or being mean, friends not allowed to come to their house etc.

I couldn't believe it when the country club allowed OJ to join. 

Who the he!! would buy the book????



> O.J. Simpson will address "If I Did It, Here's How It Happened" in a book and TV special.


 This literally makes me sick.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 15, 2006)

I can't help but wonder - when will the movie come out?


----------



## Corinne (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree with Mud - it's all about the money.


----------



## middie (Nov 15, 2006)

I heard about it this morning. No way no how am I going to watch it.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 15, 2006)

Why will the book sell?
Why do people slow down and look at accidents on the freeway?

Same reason, curiosity!!!


----------



## NancyG (Nov 15, 2006)

This is in such poor taste for a 'news' program. I guess Fox aspires to reach National Enquirer heights. Very sad.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 16, 2006)

FOX is/has, always wanted to be "edgy", but this whole thig takes it to another level. 

Unfortunately, like most negative things in the press, it will just lead to more sales and probably a movie deal. It is a shame that that is the "mentality" of people that support this type of thing, but I guess that is the world we live in today...?


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree, this is a shame - what a sorry excuse for a human being - God help him.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 16, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> If I am not mistaken, the publishing company that is putting out the book is owned by Fox.



I was watching Fox & Friends this morning and Geraldo Rivera was on and saying ashamed he is for being associated with sister company that would even let that book get out.   

I might not have quoted that properly, so if someone else saw it, please chime in.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 16, 2006)

Any earned income has to go to pay Niclole's family and the Goldman's, doesn't it?


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 16, 2006)

> *"If" I Did It?*


     ...and that's ALL I'm going to say on the subject.!


----------



## Toots (Nov 16, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Any earned income has to go to pay Niclole's family and the Goldman's, doesn't it?


 
I think OJ lives in FLA which has very lenient laws regarding debtors.  I do not think any proceeds will have to be paid to the Goldmans or Browns.  This is why he relocated from Calf to FLA years ago.  FLA is a debtor friendly state.


----------



## rickell (Nov 16, 2006)

hearing of this just makes me sad and also angry on how messed up
our judicial system is.  i think he needs to take the word if out.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 16, 2006)

I just heard on the news that the proceeds go to his children.  They'll need it for therapy.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2006)

Does anyone know if he had custody of them the last 11 years?


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that after the trial, the kids went to live with him.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh. That was exactly what I was hoping NOT to hear.


----------



## licia (Nov 16, 2006)

His daughter has been in trouble with the law a couple of times, but I don't remember what the charge was.  I don't think Florida is a debtor friendly state, but we may have different laws on what is allowed in an estate. I don't know anyone who wants him in Florida except those hangers-on who he probably pays their way.  He gets an NFL pension and another income, but I don't think they can be attached. I wish they'd take everything from him. Remember he tried to put something in California in his mother's name to escape losing that.


----------



## Run_Out (Nov 16, 2006)

I wonder if O'Riley will come on and lambast  Fox, I know he would if it were MSNBC or CNN...

later


----------



## mudbug (Nov 16, 2006)

Don't usually watch O'Reilly, Run Out, but I did catch Geraldo on the FoxNews  channel yesterday afternoon ripping OJ a new one.  Don't know if he said anything about Rupert's other channel or not.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/11/20/D8LH1KAG0.html

No worries.  All gone now.  Go find another way to make money, a$$h...


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 20, 2006)

Mudbug, that is the best news I have heard in along time!

The media was really having a field day with this one. Everyone seemed to be of the same oppinion, the whole thing is/was a very disspicable. The fact that the notion was even entertained is apauling in its self.


----------



## Flourgirl (Nov 20, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/11/20/D8LH1KAG0.html
> 
> No worries. All gone now. Go find another way to make money, a$$h...


 
Yes, I heard this was cancelled. I guess its a good thing, I do believe you shouldn't profit from a horrible crime and it's offensive to the families of the victims. But does anyone think its censorship? Anyone can write a book on anything they want as long as its "fiction" right? The public can always choose not to buy it. 

I don't know how I really feel about this cancellation. I think money talks and many sponsors and viewers would have boycotted the publishing company and news program, I probably would have. I think it was cancelled because of economic factors, not because the companies behind it felt it was the morally correct thing to do.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't care why it was cancelled, at least it was! AMEN!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 20, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I don't care why it was cancelled, at least it was! AMEN!


 
I feel the same way.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Everytime I read something about OJ (which isn't until the media mention him, thank goodness) I can not forget that continuous smirk on his face during the whole trial and then long afterwards and sneering in the faces of Nicole's sister and family and Ron Goldman's family-----I guess he thought that he was  going to walk all the way to the bank this time and bask in the public headlights once again.  I can't believe that the network thought that the US public had sunk so low or had such short memories that they would want to see this garbage.  I guess he's put on The Emperor's New Clothes or is it gloves again??


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 21, 2006)

When I started reading this thread I was thinking, "I can't believe Fox would even consider airing something like this and with all the public outcry why they were still considering it"......not good for ratings in my opinion for any of their scheduled programs....then I read where it was cancelled.... as I'm sure they finally realized they would be affected in a decline in viewers for other shows as a result. Its sickening but in the end at least someone came to their senses and spared the family/friends/public of this. Now hopefully anyone considering backing OJ in any ploy to profit from this horrible crime will take a long hard look at how the public reacted and will slam the door in this mans face when he comes knocking. I try not to judge people but when it comes to someone murdering someone thats a different story. I'm sorry but I believe the judicial system failed in this murder. My heart goes out to the children and families of those that were taken.


----------

